# Powder room re-do



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks like good progress and I like your big workshop. Please keep us posted


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

I like your style Jackie....


----------



## Ivy (Oct 25, 2009)

I will be following your progress too. My powder room is layed out just like yours and I need some new ideas. I'm doing a major reno of my townhouse, new kitchen, main bath, powder room and new flooring too.


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

jackie treehorn said:


> And since I was building my own vanity I wanted to do something that would make it stand out from most of the pre-made ones. Zebrawood should help that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - I love Zebrawood! What a good use of it for that application, dark wood framing out a piece of zebrawood. I can't wait to show this picture to my wife when she gets home - she'll love it, too.

Also, you're building a very quality cabinet. Woodworker you are, eh? 

I can't wait to see the finished room!


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I'm not a woodworker by trade, but I'm learning... I didn't show the first set of doors that I messed up on


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

Got the vanity in, floor is tiled now, I've got a delay in available work time so it might be a while till I post up more










Had to do a test fit of my faucet


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Great job! Absolutely LOVE the faucet.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, looking great.

Can't wait to see the future photos.

I have a small bathroom project to do too. What are you doing next month?


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

The vanity is amazing - really, excellent job!!! :thumbup:

That faucet is neat. Where did you get that?


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

drtbk4ever said:


> Yeah, looking great.
> 
> Can't wait to see the future photos.
> 
> I have a small bathroom project to do too. What are you doing next month?


Probably still working on this room 



AppleMac*Fit said:


> The vanity is amazing - really, excellent job!!! :thumbup:
> 
> That faucet is neat. Where did you get that?


It's made by Kraus, I got it open box display off of ebay actually, deal of the century. Didin't even have fingerprints on it


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

I got the trim in and painted, the toilet in working order and my jig for the granite guy to cut my garanite...

The next to useless paper template, they could of least made it out of something a bit thicker, and for some reason, photobucket is rotating my images for the fun of it 









1/4" melamine is a better choice


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

nice work.

the base colour is a bit stunning. can you paint it black like the vanity doors?


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

I think the marble countertop goes on top of it.

Nice job on the baseboard around the round drywall corner.


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

drtbk4ever said:


> I think the marble countertop goes on top of it.
> 
> Nice job on the baseboard around the round drywall corner.


Yep! The white on top of vanity is just 1/4" melamine for a jig for the granite guy. That basebord was a pain around the corner, good thing it was only a few steps to the saw in the garage.


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

WOW!, talk about being a slacker. I finally finished this before memorial day. I had the hardest time figuring out what to do with the backsplash, and finally decided to just use the leftover granite. I was going to do something fancy, but the whole point was to do the bathroom on a budget, so I opted for the leftovers. 
Made me a quick mirror frame:









Found a somewhat matching light


















All done!, sure is hard to take pictures of something so small


















The wife even found a matching trash can:


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

That looks great.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## Ivy (Oct 25, 2009)

I love it!!! Great job! 

Same configuration as my powder room I demo'd a few weeks back.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It looks great. Nice job.

Barb


----------

